

Ask HN: Are BBC and CNN intentionally squashing AAS bombshell? - J3L2404

Just to be clear I am in favor of reducing CO2. I am not in favor of selective reporting. Am I missing something? This is the American Astronomical Society making the announcement, not some fringe right-wing group. I am sympathetic to many of CNN and BBC's positions but they have lost all credibility in their silence. I can't watch Fox (too political) but I can't stay with BBC after this so its Christian Science Monitor I guess.
======
slater
Some context would be useful. What announcement? The AAS website doesn't seem
to be highlighting any announcements, and CSMonitor hasn't got any news up on
this "bombshell" either?

~~~
J3L2404
[http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2011/0614/A-sun-with-no-
sun...](http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2011/0614/A-sun-with-no-sun-spots-
What-that-could-mean-for-Earth-and-its-climate)

[http://www.boulder.swri.edu/~deforest/SPD-sunspot-
release/SP...](http://www.boulder.swri.edu/~deforest/SPD-sunspot-
release/SPD_solar_cycle_release.txt)

~~~
slater
Thank you for those links. My take on it is that they're not intentionally
squashing anything, it's just that predictions (especially on a topic as
stuffy as astrophysics) aren't as news-worthy as actual events?

